
Ask HN: Should I take the 2% employee stock options or Leave? - ccjasoncc
So I will be given a 2% employee stock option and have to stay in the company for another 2 years (I already stayed for 2 years). We don&#x27;t generate any revenue yet for the new product (launched for 6 months). But our competitor has 20,000 users with $10 pricing per user.<p>I don&#x27;t have any plan after I leave while I feel I can&#x27;t learn much as I want If I stay in the current SaaS startup. I&#x27;m 28 years old.<p>Did you experience this? Should I stay or leave? What&#x27;s your advice?
======
duiker101
Well, you can start to plan and then leave, you probably don't have to leave
on the spot. Do you have any faith that the product will do good? Having
competition is not necessarily a bad thing, it just means that there is a
market for whatever you are doing.

~~~
ccjasoncc
Thank you. Usually, I care more about learning so I have a strong intention to
leave. You may be right. I can plan and leave.

